# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Ravvedimento Imposta Di Bollo

## MARIA ANGELA487

Buongiorno,
mi chiedevo,poiche' non ho ancora trovato nulla,se e' applicabile il ravvedimento all'imposta di bollo,nel caso di apposizione tardiva su libro giornale di anni passati.
Grazie Angela

----------


## Speedy

> Buongiorno,
> mi chiedevo,poiche' non ho ancora trovato nulla,se e' applicabile il ravvedimento all'imposta di bollo,nel caso di apposizione tardiva su libro giornale di anni passati.
> Grazie Angela

  Anche l'imposta di bollo è ravvedibile, aggiungendo sulla stessa marca (oggi personalizzabile) sia gli interessi sia la sanzione. 
Ciao

----------


## MARIA ANGELA487

> Anche l'imposta di bollo è ravvedibile, aggiungendo sulla stessa marca (oggi personalizzabile) sia gli interessi sia la sanzione. 
> Ciao

  Se applico una marca da 14,62 su cui e' stampata data odierna,posso versare interessi e sanzione  con F23 con cod. 675T ? 
Grazie

----------


## Speedy

> Se applico una marca da 14,62 su cui e' stampata data odierna,posso versare interessi e sanzione  con F23 con cod. 675T ?
> Grazie

  Certamente.
Per il ravvedimento del bollo secondo me puoi:
1- far emettere una marca omnicomprensiva (se non l'hai ancora acquistata)
2- versare gli interessi e la sanzione con il tributo 675T (se la marca l'hai già acquistata)
3- far emettere una marca personalizzata soltanto per l'importo degli interessi e della sanzione, da applicare insieme alla vecchia marca 
Ciao

----------


## swami

> Anche l'imposta di bollo &#232; ravvedibile, aggiungendo sulla stessa marca (oggi personalizzabile) sia gli interessi sia la sanzione. 
> Ciao

  scusate, mi intrufolo  :Big Grin:  mi confermi che &#232; possibile far emettere marche per qualsiasi valore?  :Wink:  
ovvero marca da bollo da euro 10,33 nn applicata nel 2001, faccio emettere una MB da euro 10,33+ 30&#37; di sanzione + interessi ? &#232; cos&#236;?

----------


## Speedy

> scusate, mi intrufolo  mi confermi che è possibile far emettere marche per qualsiasi valore?  
> ovvero marca da bollo da euro 10,33 nn applicata nel 2001, faccio emettere una MB da euro 10,33+ 30% di sanzione + interessi ? è così?

  Per me è così, anche se nel tuo caso non si può parlare di ravvedimento operoso agevolato, dato il tempo trascorso. 
Ciao

----------


## MARIA ANGELA487

> Certamente.
> Per il ravvedimento del bollo secondo me puoi:
> 1- far emettere una marca omnicomprensiva (se non l'hai ancora acquistata)
> 2- versare gli interessi e la sanzione con il tributo 675T (se la marca l'hai già acquistata)
> 3- far emettere una marca personalizzata soltanto per l'importo degli interessi e della sanzione, da applicare insieme alla vecchia marca 
> Ciao

  Grazie,se ne imparano sempre di nuove!
Angela

----------


## swami

> Per me è così,...

  ok, grazie  :Smile:

----------


## Balance

> Per me è così, anche se nel tuo caso non si può parlare di ravvedimento operoso agevolato, dato il tempo trascorso. 
> Ciao

  Ma la procedura è valida anche a distanza di così tanti anni? Come si fa a sapere   l'importo della marca da bollo degli anni precedenti?

----------


## swami

> Ma la procedura è valida anche a distanza di così tanti anni? Come si fa a sapere   l'importo della marca da bollo degli anni precedenti?

  parti da 10,33 (le vecchie 20.000 lire!), nel 2004 diventano 11,00 , dal 1/06/2005 14,62 ma se cerchi trovi le date esatte di quando sono entrate in vigori i vari tagli io sono andata a memoria ed è meglio se verifichi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ConsulTM

Mi intrufolo anche io: mi è venuto il dubbio che, nel caso sia scaduto il termine per il ravvedimento, un eventuale accertamento possa comportare l'intattendibilità delle scritture contabili come conseguenza della tardiva bollatura delle stesse.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Dubbio legittimo !! 
Qualche tempo fa (intorno all'anno 2000) c'era una importante corrente giurisprudenziale che, sfruttando la obbligatorietà della vidimazione dei libri contabili, traeva la conclusione dell'accertamento induttivo. 
Adesso, sia per effetto di nuove sentenze, sia per effetto della intervenuta abrogazione di tale adempimento, tale filone giurisprudenziale non ha motivo di essere ancora temuto e considerato. 
ciao   

> Mi intrufolo anche io: mi è venuto il dubbio che, nel caso sia scaduto il termine per il ravvedimento, un eventuale accertamento possa comportare l'intattendibilità delle scritture contabili come conseguenza della tardiva bollatura delle stesse.

----------


## Cosimo

Salve a tutti, mi collego a questa discussione per esporre un mio quesito:  
Un’azienda in contabilit&#224; ordinaria che chiude il bilancio al 31/12 entro quale data deve stampare il libro giornale, i registri iva e l’inventario e conseguentemente applicarvi la marca da bollo di € 14,62? 
Grazie per la vs. cortesia!

----------


## Contabile

Entro il termine per la persentazione della DR riferita a quell'anno

----------


## Cosimo

> Entro il termine per la persentazione della DR riferita a quell'anno

  Quindi in caso di ritardo dovrebbe applicarsi il ravvedimento operoso? Visto che sulle marche da bollo compare la data di emissione... E' esatto?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Esatto. Se cerchi in questo forum si è già abbondantemente parlato del ravvedimento operoso sulla omissione della marca da bollo. 
ciao   

> Quindi in caso di ritardo dovrebbe applicarsi il ravvedimento operoso? Visto che sulle marche da bollo compare la data di emissione... E' esatto?

----------


## notarferd

> scusate, mi intrufolo  mi confermi che è possibile far emettere marche per qualsiasi valore?  
> ovvero marca da bollo da euro 10,33 nn applicata nel 2001, faccio emettere una MB da euro 10,33+ 30% di sanzione + interessi ? è così?

  Leggo solo oggi, facendo una ricerca su internet, questa discussione.
Anche se son passati diversi mesi e quindi probabilmente la mia osservazione e' tardiva, mi permetto di far notare a Swami che gia' alla data del suo messaggio la marca da 10,33 cui si riferisce, se del vecchio tipo (cartacea) non era comunque piu' utilizzabile: le marche cartacee sono fuori corso, se non erro, dal 1° settembre scorso.
Mi scuso se ho detto una cosa ovvia, vuol dire che questo mio primo messaggio sara' anche l'ultimo.  :Smile: 
Cerco di farmi perdonare segnalando, in tema, la recente risoluzione Agenzia delle Entrate 10/12/2007, n. 358/E secondo cui le autenticazioni di firma rese in calce alla dichiarazioni di vendita, per le quali il contrassegno è stato acquistato in data successiva alla data di autenticazione della firma stessa, devono ritenersi non in regola con le disposizioni del DPR n. 642/1972 in materia di imposta di bollo.
Anche questo dovrebbe essere abbastanza evidente, eppure mi capita tante volte di vedere per es. certificati rilasciati anche da Pubblici Uffici dove la marca viene apposta magari qualche giorno dopo la materiale redazione del documento, al momento della consegna all'interessato, e reca una data successiva.

----------


## pierluiginapoletano

> Anche l'imposta di bollo è ravvedibile, aggiungendo sulla stessa marca (oggi personalizzabile) sia gli interessi sia la sanzione. 
> Ciao

  Proprio ieri ho chiamato il call center dell'AdE e mi hano detto che la bollatura in ritardo del libro giornale non è ravvedibile. Se l'agezia dell'entrate riscontra l'anomalia, solo allora sarà possibile regolare la situazione. 
Questo è quanto mi è stato riferito per telefono, anche se io non mi fiderei molto. 
Ciao, Pierluigi  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> .........., anche se io non mi fiderei molto.

  Infatti .... non mi fido neanche io  :Big Grin:

----------


## xd1976

a distanza di oltre un anno riprendo questo post perchè mi è venuto un dubbio 
ma la bollatura del libro giornale, come qll invetari, non è facoltativa?
almeno da un pò intendo 
io ho una società aperta nel 2006 e da allora nn ha mai stampato nulla ( :Frown: ) devo metterci le marche da bollo e provvedere al ravvedimento (non fidandomi del callcenter dell AdE di cui sopra  :Smile: ) ?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> a distanza di oltre un anno riprendo questo post perchè mi è venuto un dubbio 
> ma la bollatura del libro giornale, come qll invetari, non è facoltativa?
> almeno da un pò intendo 
> io ho una società aperta nel 2006 e da allora nn ha mai stampato nulla () devo metterci le marche da bollo e provvedere al ravvedimento (non fidandomi del callcenter dell AdE di cui sopra ) ?

  Una cosa è la marca da bollo, un'altra è la bollatura.  :Big Grin:

----------


## xd1976

Doh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Doh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

   SCHEMA DELLE SEMPLIFICAZIONI DEGLI ADEMPIMENTI SUI REGISTRI CONTABILI 
Vecchiotto, ma attuale.

----------


## xd1976

di un'efficienza disarmante

----------


## praticamente76

Circa il libro inventari praticamente si appone una marca da bollo ogni anno giusto? 
cioè.......non essendoci + la numerazione preventiva stampo nel momento in cui utilizzo la pagina riportando la numerazione progressiva epr ciascun anno giusto? 
in questo modo non devo nemmeno apporre "preventivamente" la marca da bollo per i primi 100fogli che uso e di conseguenza l'appongo ad ogni anno rispettando sempre 1marca per 100pag 
quindi se nel 2008 stampo 20pagine e nel 2009 altre 15...avrò due marche da bollo una per ogni anno?

----------


## xd1976

no 
la marca da bollo ti vale per le prime 100 pagine 
quindi comincia a stampare e a "bollare", apporrai una nuova marca da bollo se superi le 100pagine, indipendentemente dagli anni che stampi

----------


## giolla

salve a tutti. Riprendo il post perchè ho un dubbio atroce: un nostro cliente possiede ancora il vecchio libro degli inventari, bollato e vidimato prima dell'uso nel 1998.
anche in questo caso le marche vanno apposte ogni 100 pagine? ed ai fini del computo delle pagine si considerano anche gli eventuali allegati al libro? (dettaglio delle rimanenze fiscali ed altro). grazie

----------


## Gontur

Se è stato bollato e vidimato puoi utilizzare tutte le pagine a disposizione senza apporre nuove marche.
Quello che si conta è quello che si stampa. Gli allegati in carta semplice non contano ai fini delle pagine utili dove stampare gli inventari. 
Personalmente, per motivi pratici, quei vecchi registri li "eliminerei" barrando le pagine ancora da utilizzare e farei un nuovo libro inventari. Ho sempre un po' di "magone" quando stampo su libri vidimati.

----------


## giolla

> Se è stato bollato e vidimato puoi utilizzare tutte le pagine a disposizione senza apporre nuove marche.
> Quello che si conta è quello che si stampa. Gli allegati in carta semplice non contano ai fini delle pagine utili dove stampare gli inventari. 
> Personalmente, per motivi pratici, quei vecchi registri li "eliminerei" barrando le pagine ancora da utilizzare e farei un nuovo libro inventari. Ho sempre un po' di "magone" quando stampo su libri vidimati.

  grazie davvero!

----------

